# Your First Video Game



## Zerousen (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember,a couple of years ago,my cousin had replaced her N64(it was given away) with a Sega Genesis,and I was facinated by it. She let me play it,and my first games  were Sonic The Hedgehog 1 and 2 on the Genesis. Later on,I got a gameboy color, a GBA,and a Gamecube, and ever since then, I became a full fledged Hardcore gamer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What was your first Game?


----------



## Rucario (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine was a PSX, soooooo good.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. + Duck Hunt

This was the first cartridge my father and I put into his NES console back when I was 2½. It was also one of my favorite and still is to this day.


----------



## Advi (Mar 20, 2010)

Probably Super Metroid, which I still have the original cart for.

Feels good man.

Also 777 get


----------



## prowler (Mar 20, 2010)

Probably something on an Arcade machine or SNES



			
				Rucario said:
			
		

> Mine was a *PSX*, soooooo good.


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 20, 2010)

My first system was a Binatone TV Master.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 20, 2010)

I was completely taken in with Alex Kid in Miracle World on the Master System.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going Waaay back - I had a Spectrum & the first EVER Video game I ever played on it was Lunar Jetpac

Going even further back - first ever Video Game I think was a Game & Watch 'dual screen' - Good old 'Donkey Kong'


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh... I actually can't remember my first game?

I don't think it was Super Mario.... it might have been Mortal Kombat on the Sega Megadrive? Or it may have been Super Mario Bros on the NES lol. One of those... and either NES or the Megadrive was my first console.


----------



## updowners (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not really sure but it might have been King's Quest.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't remember exactly. Was probably Super Mario Kart (which I played when I was 3)

*Posts merged*



			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Probably something on an Arcade machine or SNES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is PSX used as abbreviation for Playstation/Playstation 1/PSOne?


----------



## Deathgaze97 (Mar 20, 2010)

Resident Evil series(Started playing with second one), something i vaguely remember playing as a kid. Damn that was scary. And i had a Dreamcast back then....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Why is PSX used as abbreviation for Playstation/Playstation 1/PSOne?



Good question. I've never really understood that myself.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Mar 20, 2010)

Pokemon red.
Ah, the fuzzy memories.


----------



## MegaV2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Popey for the NES :3


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2010)

My first game was Super Contra.
AWSOME memories.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 20, 2010)

Rachet & Clank for ps2 (didn't even know they existed before this)


----------



## monkat (Mar 20, 2010)

Lion King SNES....very hard game for young kids...it's a good thing those controllers are like tanks...


----------



## altorn (Mar 20, 2010)

I vaguely remember but I think it was Street Fighter (i dunno which version) for the SNES.. 14years ago.. And Red Alert(which was still black and white) played on a PC(Windows 95). Same day..

The StreetFighter one, my first try, RYU, got a hadoken after a few seconds. It was a good feeling.


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 20, 2010)

Either it was Digger on my grandpa's Amstrad computer, or Q-bert on my c64. I'm not sure which one I played first, I was like 5-6 years old back then. 

Got my C64 quite early (its serial no is 4096), and I remember trying to figure out what I was supposed to do in Q-bert without any success. Digger was far more enjoyable, games doesn't get much simpler than that. I was sooo happy every time I managed to finish the first stage. Never got past the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now I'm going a bit OT;

Still got my C64 left, however, it refuses to access the disk drive anymore so it's basically useless. The same happened to a friend's C64, so it can't be an all that rare problem. I've googled around for a solution without finding anything relevant (I did however find a really good paper on the 1541 drive). 
The disk drive is ok, I've had it connected to a pc and used it to dump disks, so the problem must lie in the C64 itself.

Anyone happen to know where to find a solution to this?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 21, 2010)

Pong.

I'm serious.

That and some odd Tank hunter game on the high school computers back in the mid 70s.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 21, 2010)

all I rememer was a racing game for the gameboy colour


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Pong.
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> That and some odd Tank hunter game on the high school computers back in the mid 70s.


Dammit.... & there's me thinking I had the oldest game


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 21, 2010)

Probobly  tomb rider, cause that was the only game my mom owned on the PSONE


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

Because I cannot recall myself, according to my mother some russian NES clone.

Later on as I remember that time still, super mario on NES (only game I had, kept me entertained for YEARS)

And those who post about N64 and PS1 - HOLY SHIT you are young... erm, right, I am on GBAtemp... (tend to forget at times)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

Super Mario Land for the GameBoy.

I'm way too young.


----------



## HateBreed (Mar 21, 2010)

mine was gameboy gallery 3 for gb lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Sonic The Hedgehog - Sega Genesis


----------



## .Chris (Mar 21, 2010)

my first game was Super Mario World 2 for the Gameboy Advanced
im just 12


----------



## AndreTrek (Mar 21, 2010)

Super Bomberman for the SNES.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 21, 2010)

my first game was Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt combo that came with the NES like 22 years ago or so


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 21, 2010)

don't remember exactly which game i played first, my first console was a nes, so perhaps super mario bros or the smurfs:.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 21, 2010)

Nes Cassics Metroid on GBASP


----------



## ShadowSol (Mar 21, 2010)

golden sun (gba)


----------



## asdf (Mar 21, 2010)

It was Super Mario World I think.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 21, 2010)

Man we are going back 30 years here or so......
You mean the first game that I can remember playing ( that would be either the original Frogger , Asteroid or Amidar at the arcade ) or owned ?
My first computer was a ZX Spectrum 48K with rubber keyboard.....and it came with a few games by Psion:

- Planetoids +Missile Combat ( two separate games one on each side of the ehmm.....TAPE.....planetoids being a clone of Asteroids )
- Backgammon
- Chequered Flag
- Horace & the Spiders

and some demo tape.........there you go.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

The first game I ever got was Yoshi's Island for the SNES, I still play it to this very day.


----------



## xist (Mar 21, 2010)

Pong on the home "Bingo" 3 or 4 in one home console with the controllers which had rotating heads, then Space Invaders on a friends chest arcade cabinet.

A few years later i'd move on to bigger and better things with Pitfall and my very own ZX 81.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 21, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 for the Mega Drive; I was about 3. Playing that game made me fall in love with the series... which was kinda evident I guess. ¬¬


----------



## razorback78 (Mar 22, 2010)

i had space invaders and combat for the atari console.


----------



## cman1783 (Mar 22, 2010)

It was either Pitfall for Atari or SMB/Duck Hunt on NES.  I was about 4.  27 now.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 22, 2010)

Panic 64






Also had the following handhelds: I think they were before the C64, fuzzy memory


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2010)

My first video game was 
Combat for the Atari 2600 (It came with the console) 


First one I ever beat was 
Raiders of the Lost Ark


I still hear that music in my worst nightmares.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 22, 2010)

The first arcade game that I ever played was Donkey Kong.  The first computer game is a little harder to remember, or maybe even define.  The first few games I played were on our ZX81, I typed them in from one of those 100 Games for the ZX81 books.  The first commercial computer game I played was either Summer Games or Beach Head on the C64.

First console game was exactly the same as Vulpes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Was hooked on Combat for a long time.  Also played Parachute the same night along with Pitfall!

First handheld game (not console!) was Mattel Hockey.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it was Street fighter. I'm not sure though probably some snes or genesis game.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Mar 22, 2010)

Super Mario All Stars on the SNES.  I got it (and the SNES) on the 19th July 1995 because my brother was born, and my parents were worried they wouldn't have time to do fun stuff with me during the summer holidays.  Maybe they didn't....I'm pretty sure I didn't care.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 22, 2010)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> Super Mario All Stars on the SNES.  I got it (and the SNES) on the 19th July 1995 because my brother was born, and my parents were worried they wouldn't have time to do fun stuff with me during the summer holidays.  Maybe they didn't....I'm pretty sure I didn't care.



This was win.


----------



## Akdul (Mar 22, 2010)

The first game I ever played was Accolade's Grand Prix Circuit for MS-DOS (on an Intel 486DX PC). I have been a PC gamer since then.


----------



## House Spider (Mar 22, 2010)

My first word was Sega & I can remember playing Sonic 1 & 2 on the Mega Drive. So my first game was obviosly a Sonic Game on the Mega Drive. But I don't know why I would be playing those in 1999/2000. :\


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 22, 2010)

Besides a bunch of old handed down DOS/PC games my first game was Super Mario 64 for the N64, which was my first console.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 22, 2010)

A Gradius port for PC. I loved it, but I never got past level 4


----------



## Cyan (Mar 22, 2010)

it might be a text based point and click game on TO7 with retractable stylus clicking on screen.
I was 6 years old, in 1984~1985. My primary School had a IBM server with some TO7 linked into each others (nanolink).

It's also at that time I started my first programming language (LOGO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the Playstation codename (after it left the "Play Station" name from nintendo) like revolution for wii, dolphin for Gamecube, PSX for Playstation. The PSX codename was used by magazine publisher if I remember well, that's why this name was used by most first players.
PSX isn't PSone codename.
I didn't know that mediacenter with the "Playstation 2" and "PSX" written on it. First time I see this picture ^^


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 22, 2010)

Back in Christmas 2000 when I was 5 I got a GBC +GB with a few games such as Super Mario Land, Pokemon Yellow(which confused me at first), a power Rangers game and a Tom & Jerry game.
The first one I played was Super mario Land.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 22, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> Back in Christmas 2000 when I was 5 I got a GBC +GB with a few games such as Super Mario Land, Pokemon Yellow(which confused me at first), a power Rangers game and a Tom & Jerry game.
> The first one I played was Super mario Land.



Lol, I have Super Mario Land on my Lameboy DS app.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 22, 2010)

Pong, the sears rip off version. Good times.

EDIT: Reading the rest of the thread, I'm glad I'm not the only old person here I remember pong when I was like 3 or 4, then we got the 5200 when it first came out (so, I was like 5 then), then the 2600 a few years later when a neighbor was selling it and games for cheap (My dad thought the 5200 was going to be a lot better, which it would have been if Atari had actually choosen to support it. Still has an awesome version of Pac Man and Missile Command on it.)

EDIT 2: First Arcade game was Centipede at the Mexican place a few blocks from us. I remember once I was determined to get on the high score board there so my dad gave me like $8 in quarters so I could. I finally got 9th And I used to play Ms. Pac Man at the the pizza place.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Mar 22, 2010)

My first videogame was Pokemon Red back when I was 6 or 7.  My cousin gave it to me and he had already beat the game, but I had a blast going back and demolishing the Elite Four for hours and hours!  That was the only thing I really knew how to do!  My first console game was Diddy Kong Racing for N64.  That was a blast, and I seriously regret selling it.


----------



## Bently (Mar 22, 2010)

Um, it was either Gunbound or Survival project, or Mario lol xD.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 23, 2010)

Another tally for a twistybat pong/squash/x-in-one TV plug in machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't remember having it for very long though.


----------



## choconado (Mar 23, 2010)

I love how this thread quickly became partitioned between the old school and new school gamers.  And how the oldest the new schoolers get is LATE SNES games...

I'm in the old camp.  First console game I had was iirc, "Night Driver" for the 2600 (My dad actually bought the game to play bridge.  He still uses video games almost exclusively for card games), but my first "video game" experience was probably this bad boy:





.

My first arcade trip that I can remember, I can't remember which I played first: Pole Position, or Space Ace (which was actually an interactive Laser Disc hidden in the console!  And the first 50 cent game I can think of), or possibly Ms. Pac-man.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 23, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outlaws_(1997_video_game)
Fuckin, Outlaws, which is the best game ever with the best soundtrack ever!
Seriously.

Seriously.
Grew up on this shit, and it was EPIC!


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 23, 2010)

Two year's before the Nintendo came out or maybe it was 1, POLE POSITION for Atari 5200 It was my brothers system though. 
The first game I ever owned though was Super Mario and the 6 Golden Coins on the Gameboy.


----------



## JBW (Mar 25, 2010)

I think mine waas banjo-tooie on N64. My dad had one at work and he brought it home. After that i was hooked on gaming!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 25, 2010)

First game I played was California Games on the Genesis/ Mega Drive.

First game I owned was a Tetris clone thingy.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 25, 2010)

Had a Super Mario Bros/ Duck Hunt cartridge connected to my family tv since the second I was born.


----------



## mkoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Very first umm some atari 2600 game (clone actually).
First nes game (that was a clone too) was super mario bros. 
First PC game (I'm a pc gamer mostly) was Prince of Persia (the very first one)
First game I actually bought, Simcity 300 World Edition (Unlimited)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 25, 2010)

The first video game I ever _owned_ was Killer Instinct for the GameBoy, I do believe. It took me years to finally convince my mother to allow me to buy a video game/system. Eventually I was able to talk her into purchasing a GameBoy, and KI is the game I bought with it. The two may even have been bundled, I'm not sure.

As for the first game I'd ever played, gosh, it could be anything. Super Mario World, something in an arcade, Super Mario Bros. 3, Street Fighter... I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## jari111 (Mar 25, 2010)

pfff I think my first games was an gameboy colour with pokemon gold (H) and mario bros. deluxe
and a nintendo 64 with super mario 64


----------



## KILLERCRACK (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine was super mario 1 for gameboy colour or color or whatever u wna say


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine was tom & jerry mouse attack on gameboy colour. Good times, good times.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine was Super Mario World or Donkey Kong Country for the SNES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh...good times


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 26, 2010)

ATARI 2600 back in the early 80's

Asteroids
Pacman
Combat 
Space Invaders

I still have the console but it doesn't work anymore. Likely the main IC/CPU is dead


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 26, 2010)

Does Tetris from those 101 in 1 (or more don't really remember) gamesystems count? Otherwise it would be Pokemon Red~!


----------



## JamesTrain (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow its hard to look back that far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think my first game was Uniracers though... that game was *THE BOMB*


----------



## sn0wfish (Apr 4, 2010)

my first was a gameboy with super mario. If its not a considered a video game, then a PS 1 playing Tomba!


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 5, 2010)

My first was Alex Kidd in Miracle Land.
Ahhh, good ol' Alex Kidd.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Apr 5, 2010)

Eternal Champions on the Sega Genesis man that cover was sooo awesome that green guy in the cover looks awesome to me to this day


----------



## maxim380 (Apr 5, 2010)

My first was Pokemon Ruby. Whit that red special edition gameboy.


----------



## choconado (Apr 5, 2010)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> Eternal Champions on the Sega Genesis man that cover was sooo awesome that green guy in the cover looks awesome to me to this day




That would be Trident iirc.  I LOVED the EC games.  (Even better on Sega CD ).  Wish they hadn't scrapped the SATURN sequel.


----------



## adzix (Apr 5, 2010)

the first one i had myself was hang-on for the sega master system because it came bundled with the systemin 86.
before that i played msx at my neighbour's place, but i can't really remember what games he had except for gradius (which was freaking awesome).
threads like that make me feel old.


----------



## monkeymen987 (Apr 5, 2010)

donkey kong country for the SNES... a crap load of memories there.. platformer + dedicated 3yo gamer = NO FUTURE.


----------



## adzix (Apr 5, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> My first was Alex Kidd in Miracle Land.
> Ahhh, good ol' Alex Kidd.



that was the second game i ever had. too bad the sequels sucked :/


----------



## ConJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, so many memories.

The first game I ever played, and the first console I ever owned was Pacman. or possibly Space Invaders on the Atari 2600. Those two along with Donkey Kong were the first games I ever owned/played. Can't even remember how old I was, I was that young.

Shortly after I had a Commodore C16, a Commodore C64, and a Commodore Amiga 500+. Then I got into consoles properly and purchased a MegaDrive, and a SNES in the same week. I also had an Atari Lynx, and an original Gameboy too.

The good old days.

My current consoles are, a PSP Phat, DS Phat, DS Lite, DSi XL (on its way to me in the post), and a Wii. There may also be a PS3 on the horizon.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2010)

It was a Duck Hunt on a Mitashi system.
But the one that was actually worth remembering  was Big Brain Academy on my NDSL


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Pokemon Gold.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

COLONY WARS VENGENCE!!


----------



## Talaria (Apr 7, 2010)

Commander Keen - Secret of the Oracle, played it on Windows 95......6-7 or years after its release albeit.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

Crash Bandicoot 2


----------



## Krestent (Apr 7, 2010)

Rayman DS


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 7, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow. Great memories....


----------



## fartos32 (Apr 7, 2010)

first game i remember playing was super mario 64, but my mum said even before she got a 64 i still played some random games on a windows 95 computer


----------



## drag0nzord (Apr 9, 2010)

my first game and still fav was phantasy star 2 for the sega genesis


----------



## Keeper (Apr 9, 2010)

First home console game would have been Combat on 2600
First arcade game was Moon Patrol
First PC game would be Tooth Invaders on cartridge for C64 if that counts, or Stellar 7 for 286
First game I ever bought with my own money was Super Mario Kart along with the SNES
First game I can remember beating was Space Invaders on 2600 (if you count resetting to 0000 score as beating)

Such memories...


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 9, 2010)

Pong...nuff said...


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't really remember which one was the first. I do know that it was early NES. Super mario bros. Mega man, Pinball or Ice climbers probably. (we had 20 something games when I was introduced to games, soo i'm not all too sure)


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nintendodogs for the DS
And the first game ever I think was Road Rash on the comp


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 9, 2010)

The first game I remember playing was Donkey Kong Land on the original Gameboy.


----------



## KDH (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't quite remember which was first, either SMB/Duck Hunt on NES or X-Wing on PC in late 92/early 93. Probably Mario, though I may just think that because the memory is stronger, being tied to bad memories from the same time.

I do remember the first game I actually owned was Super Mario World on the SNES though.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the first games I owned and played to death were SMB/Duckhunt (came with the NES) and Mega Man 2 back in 1989 or 1990.


----------



## Sebbel (Apr 9, 2010)

Probably Tetris or Super Mario 1 on the Gameboy, when I was 3 years old. When i became 4 years, I learned to read and played Pokemon Red : )


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine whas very original a nes with Super Mario Bros! the day after that day I´ve got a Snes with mario allstars!(or was it a year after it)


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine was a gameboy pocket with um...Link's Awakening I think.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 11, 2010)

Binary Land on the Famicom, I remember the pink cart specifically. My cousins (who owned it) had some other turquoise/light blue cart but I don't remember the game name. :[


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 11, 2010)

My first game was Super Mario 64.  My first handheld game was Looney Tunes: Carrot Crazy for Game Boy Color.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

First game...I think either Sonic 1...or Pokemon Blue...no, not Pokemon Blue.  Sonic 1.


----------



## xMekux (Apr 11, 2010)

Good times when i tried beat this game =X (when was little never beated any boss =S)


----------



## granville (Apr 11, 2010)

Super Mario World on a hotel SNES. Rented an hour of it at a Marriott on a trip to Washington DC. Had to have a SNES and that game which i received that Christmas with a pack in of Mario Allstars + World. So i got that game plus the NES Mario's too! Pure heaven. Mario World remains probably my favorite Mario game and one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 11, 2010)

super mario bros on the nes, combat on the atari 2600 tetris on the orignal gameboy, not sure what i played on the amiga 500 i had well over 200+ games back then lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2010)

Super mario world 2: Yoshi's Island.
Played it when I was 4, haha.

Been a gamer since.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 11, 2010)

Super Mario Bros on our old NES. Now that I think about it, I kinda miss the little bugger.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 12, 2010)

Choplifter on an Apple ][.

I was too young to understand that I wasn't supposed to land on top of the people I was rescuing.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 14, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow on GBC!


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog on Megadrive. I love Sonic.


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmmm...

Hmmm...

HHMMMM...

This is tough.  It was either Ocarina of time, or Super Mario 64.  I was so little, too.  I'd get all the way up to the first Bowser, then reset the game when I went down the pipe, because I was afraid of him, hehe.


----------



## ShaDeFinale (Apr 14, 2010)

Quake 1 when I was like 7 lol.

Good times... Good times...


----------



## iFish (Apr 14, 2010)

Mario Kart 64


----------



## Mimoy (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my first video game was Tekken on the PS1. It was fun to play with someone else, but I got owned in the single player mode.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Apr 14, 2010)

Pokemon Blue on the Gamboy Color.

Ahhh, good times, good times.

...or was it Big Air on PS1.




hmmm...time to ponder which came first: pokemon or the snowboard?


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't remember,may be streetfighter?


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 14, 2010)

A *Pong *clone. Yes, I'm old. 45 years-old.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 14, 2010)

Good old street fighter 2


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 16, 2010)

Jazz Jackrabbit 2 FTW!, It worked with 60 fps steadly on my old pc [P4 @ 3GHZ Hyperthreading, ATI 9600XT videocard, 1gb ram]


----------



## kernelPANIC (Apr 16, 2010)

Pong.
On the Atari 2600.
A few years later came 'Soccer' for the NES, where you could always score a goal by shooting from the lower part of the midfield circle.
Then Mario Bros and Megaman II.

Those were my first games (I named them all because it's all kind of a blur and I don't know exactly which ones came first...)


----------



## Jaems (Apr 16, 2010)

Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World.
Came bundled with my first console, Super Nintendo.

FUCK, that's a great game and console to start with, huh?


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine is Pokémon Yellow on the GambeBoy Color.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

Sonic on Genesis too...


----------



## Metalik (Apr 16, 2010)

Year 2001.It was Sylvester and Tweety in the Cagey Capers on Sega Mega Drive (Genesis).


----------



## Anakir (Apr 17, 2010)

Bubble Bobble on the NES. I played it with my grandma and I absolutely loveddddddddddddddd it.


----------



## f3ar000 (Apr 17, 2010)

It was a long time before I played any games

I think it was a lego racers game


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Apr 17, 2010)

super mario on game boy..


----------



## Toader (Apr 17, 2010)

My first game i think was super mario kart for snes in the year 1998.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Apr 17, 2010)

My first game was Sonic on the genesis.


----------



## xguyx (Apr 18, 2010)

My first game was, well I think it was a game on the SNES. If I remember it was a football game. Or it could have been Donkey Kong Country


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 18, 2010)

First game i ever played was "Pong" don't remmember the system anymore, it was somewhere in the 70's (was property of my unlce who ran an architect bureau)

First game i played on a 8088 Intel 4,77Mhz PC was some adventure game with pure and only txt, then later i got hooked on games like good old "Loderunner" and "Pengo"


----------



## yusuo (Apr 18, 2010)

im sure it wasnt my first game but the first games i remember playing were, sonic on genesis or alex the kidd in miracle world


----------



## .Chris (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Mario World 2!


----------



## hotnuale000 (Apr 18, 2010)

Pokemon Silver


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 18, 2010)

My first game was The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, loved the game on the SNES.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine was also PONG.


----------



## DCG (Apr 19, 2010)

If I am right my first video game was rayman (the original for the pc/dos) we still have it around and it is still a great game.
Me and my mom used to play it together, I was great at beating bosses ( Mr. scorpio  XD) and my mom was great when it came to hard levels with lot's of instant-death spikes.
It is also a game I want to buy for my mom on the dsiware shop


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 19, 2010)

Knight Rider (For my Timex 2048)


----------



## DKAngel (Apr 19, 2010)

mine was mostlikely gianasisters/digger on the c64 ahh those were the gaming times, also makes me feel very old


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Super Mario Bros, Duck Hunt, 007 Goldeneye.
NES && N64


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm only 14 years old so Pokemon Silver was my first videogame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I got it when I was 5     I think.
And still playing games after 10 years


----------



## Empoleom (Apr 22, 2010)

First: pc version of sonic CD
Second: pokemon silver
the best games of my childhood


----------



## Saitalv4.0 (Apr 22, 2010)

First game was Halo 3. 

j/k

Seriously, it had to be SW: Empire Strikes back, or Demon Attack, or Joust or Qbert, or Donkey Kong for the 2600. Crazy, my son found the old joysticks and paddles for my old atari.
First arcade had to be either Simpsons, Xmen, or TMNT the Arcade Game...
First owned game was SMB/Duck Hunt
First beat game was Zelda II: Adventure of Link


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

B'awww...I my first exposure to games was deinitely with the NES, we had that combo cart that had SMB / Duck Hunt / World Class Track Meet.





...oh man we played the crap out of that Track Meet. And sometimes we'd cheat and pound the thing with our hands at hyper speeeed. And since I was but a wee little girl at the time, my parents also got me The Little Mermaid game. Ursula used to give me nightmares....haha.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 23, 2010)

super mario bros on nes.  we had quite a few nes titles.  the craziest thing is i got zelda 2 first.  so i really prefer zelda 2 to zelda 1 on nes.  most people hate the sequel.  i love the music for zelda 2 brings back good memories of playing games with my dad.  he died last year.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Super Mario Bros on Nes...


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank. (that game was beast)


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow. Good times, good times.


----------



## 2002120141 (Apr 23, 2010)

The game with the most recognizable 1st level sountrack (super mario brothers) and the game with the catchiest pause sountrack ever (battletoads), both on the NES. Heck, those were my only games till I was 5 or 6.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 23, 2010)

My first game was Pilotwings for SNES, or Super Mario World. Hmm, can't quite remember...


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

omg! mine was Zelda OoT. I was late in the whole game world v.v; cause i always thought vg's were for boys only..but then OoT puzzles and graphics(back then) caught my attention..and the rest is history. xD


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 23, 2010)

super mario brus for nes.


----------



## Raika (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot.
But I know that it's for the GBC...
*smoke is being emitted from Raika's head as he tries to recall*
It's either Pokemon Red or some other unknown game...


----------



## matt1freek (Apr 23, 2010)

That's easy..  PONG!


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 23, 2010)

Super Mario Brothers Deluxe on Gameboy Colour


----------



## orcanaoftime (Apr 23, 2010)

My first game was Donkey Kong on Colecovision! Great times!!


----------



## cobleman (Apr 23, 2010)

Commodore 64 rat race 1981, first handheld Game and Watch Parachute same year


----------



## chriso (Apr 23, 2010)

A Gameboy with Tetris.


----------



## jackbency (Apr 28, 2010)

My first video game was super Mario world. I was very addicted of this game. I just love this funny and sweet character.


----------



## nico445 (Apr 28, 2010)

back when we didn't have a computer, we got a old one to lend without a soundcard , but it had duke nukem 3d on it i was like 5/6 years old then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 still love the game


----------



## mrwienerdog (Apr 28, 2010)

Kickman for the Commodore 64.  1984.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 29, 2010)

first game was that ping pong tennis game back in the 70's, first computer game was sniper or something on the ZX81


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 29, 2010)

It was an atomic purple gameboy color. When it stopped working, I threw it into the trash bin. I wish I could have it nowadays.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokémon Crystal was included with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the first game I played)


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

Not too sure, but I think it was Donkey Kong Country on the SNES.


----------



## alucard77 (Apr 29, 2010)

You know when your old when you answer pong to this question.  Damn, I hate being old.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 29, 2010)

First game per console:
Super mario bros (famicom)
Sonic (genesis)
Tetris (gameboy)
Pokemon Red (gameboy color - I know that isnt a GBC game, but this was the first game that I play in that handheld)


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot :S
It was either Toy Story 2, Tony Hawk Pro Skater, Gran Turismo or Rayman 2.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 29, 2010)

hmmm

i believe it was Tertris on Gameboy & Super Mario Brothers on NES

i got both the same day


----------



## boof222 (May 2, 2010)

Can really remember but i think it was one of these

Spyro the dragon
Crash bandicoot 1
Pokemon crystal

EDIT: Wait those were the first ones i owned the first one i played was mario kart 64


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 2, 2010)

One of the few childhood memories I remember vividly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was about 15 years ago. I was 4 years old at the time, not a care the world. Bill Clinton was President, the economy was flourishing...Oh!

Nintendo Entertainment System: Super Mario Bros.


----------



## MarioBrotha (May 2, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I'm only 14 years old so Pokemon Silver was my first videogame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Math fail.
My first game was Bomberman Fantasy Race for the PS1 (I think). Played it when I was about 4 or 5 years old.
The first video game I ever owned was a cheap knock-off of a soccer game, if I find some pics I will post them


----------



## AbraCadvr (May 2, 2010)

first two games Pacman & Jungle Hunt on Atari 2600


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

pokemon yellow for gbc (obviously)


----------



## blueskies (May 2, 2010)

Tetris and a gameboy. I was 6, I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Dialexio (May 7, 2010)

It was something for the Atari 7800. The only Atari game I can recall is Dark Chambers, so... I'll say that.


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

Atari jaguar was my first console
grey brick gb was my first hand held

Love me some pokemon red, MY first handheld game, my brother had some others.
Played many games on the ol' jaguar

I'm 16


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2010)

uh i got the adams family for the original gb
Lol i dont really remember since i got it when i was like 4 way back in 2000


----------



## Blastoise (May 8, 2010)

Mine was Need For Speed


----------



## Quanno (May 8, 2010)

My first game was Super Mario World for SNES. My father thaught me how to play it when I was 7 years old


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

First I played was some Looney Tunes game for the GB. The first I owned was Pokémon Blue for the GBC.


----------



## Excellentnuke (May 9, 2010)

Donkey Kong 64 for the N64. It was bundled in with the N64 that I got for my 5th birthday, which was in 1999.


----------



## Potticus (May 9, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Donkey Kong 64 for the N64. It was bundled in with the N64 that I got for my 5th birthday, which was in 1999.



Still own my "jungle" green N64, with DK
Good times man, good times


----------



## exangel (May 9, 2010)

Frogger, Defender, Galaga - first arcade/console games

Descent was my first PC game in 1996, but I wanted Quake! I wound up getting Quake, 2 years later from an IRC boyfriend who was into modding.  He made the dogquake mod, but we only played the first map if I remember correctly.  dogquake= All enemies are dogs.  All sounds are dog sounds.  Your weapon is a dog.  You are a dog. it was hilarious.  it was confusing multiplayer mode though.


----------



## clegion (May 10, 2010)

Tetris...... on GB


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 15, 2010)

My first ever video game I played was, Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt. The first video game I ever owned was Mario Paint for the SNES.


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. on my Famiclone.


----------



## Daizu (May 22, 2010)

I don't remember too well, but I think it was Donkey Kong Country. I should really finish it. :|


----------



## logical thinker (May 24, 2010)

I think it was that Atari racing game (Enduro?). I don't remember if my parents bought the Atari or if a relative gave it to us... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have good memories of playing Altered Beast and the Sonic series on the MegaDrive. Sonic 2 was one of my favourites. I used to play with Tails (because I like to fly) and carry my brother to alternative routes. Good times.


----------



## GameDragon (May 24, 2010)

Earliest game I can remember playing was Contra on the NES. I could never beat it myself, but I would always watch my dad play.


----------



## Hachibei (May 24, 2010)

First game I ever played was Street Fighter 2 on the SNES. Dad was playing, went to answer the phone, then I took over and never looked back.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Spy VS Spy god im retro. and only turning 18


----------



## dark ajax (May 24, 2010)

My first videogames were Super Mario Bros. 3 and the original Zelda for the good old NES, I was like 3 and they were the most awesome ever back in the day...


----------



## gothicall (May 24, 2010)

R.C. Pro-Am for Nes my first.


Captain Tsubasa II, Battletoads & Double Dragon and  Dodge Danpei my favorites.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

It was either Cool Spot or Sonic the Hedgehog 2.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

probably dr. mario!!


----------



## weiHe (May 25, 2010)

Something on the N64, so long ago, that i cant even remember!!


----------



## Laxus (May 25, 2010)

DonkeyKong 64.


----------



## monkat (May 25, 2010)

The Lion King SNES. I couldn't get past the second or third level, but I loved it nonetheless.


----------

